# Allergy Relief From Smoking.



## Crazydiamondsolo (Jun 2, 2009)

I have had seasonal allergies/hay fever my entire life but I've noticed that whenever I smoke weed they pretty much go away completely, no more sinus congestion or sneezing(anybody who has bad allergies will understand what a great discovery this has been for me! haha). I've tried searchin around for similar cases but haven't found much. Anybody ever hear of anything like this?


----------



## bicycle racer (Jun 2, 2009)

yeah sorta i have noticed if im sneezy that it goes away for a while after i smoke but returns 2 to 3 hours later. anecdotal though i do know cannabis has a positive effect on asthma as well in my experience and others.


----------



## Boneman (Jun 2, 2009)

I had severe hay fever when I was younger and living in SoCal. I went to the doc and he told me that tobacco was making my allergies worse and if I quit smoking my allergies would be 50% better. They damn near went away. At that time in my career, I couldnt smoke the chiba. Now that I am old "old balls" and can smoke the chiba, I dont have any allergies at all. I dont smoke cigs and haven't in a long long time.


----------



## pinspot (Jun 2, 2009)

I wish that where the case. My allergies get much worst when I smoke weed. Itchy eyes, sneezing, all your regular hay fever symptoms. Maybe I should just quit..... NOT!


----------



## bicycle racer (Jun 2, 2009)

tobacco is a known respiratory inhibitor it closes passages in the lungs the opposite of cannabis. though in the end inhaling any smoke is a negative. i now vaporize and have no cough anymore. my performance in racing has not improved but like i said i no longer cough in the mornings or the first 20 miles or so and my lungs feel clean and clear. i suggest everyone who cares about there health to invest in a good vaporizer particularly those with compromised immune systems.


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Jun 3, 2011)

*bump* I've been meaning to bring this up. Sometimes I'm so bad with symptoms and a burning itchy throat, I really can't sleep- a joint is the only thing that almost instantly relieves everything. Another reason I roll a fattie before bed.


----------



## v1sual (Jun 4, 2011)

Ive noticed the same thing. I had super bad allergies one day like really bad nonstop sneezing and extremely runny nose, I smoked and it basically went away. I think its because it dries up your sinuses.


----------



## kbo ca (Jun 4, 2011)

funny thing, as the years go by we keep finding new things that this plant does for us. The benefits don't seem to end. This is why the government is corrupt IMO. All the years of hate propaganda aimed at this humble healing plant. and for what? To sell us some who knows what pill made in a lab somewhere... I'll take my God given cure thanks!


----------



## drdmx (Jun 4, 2011)

I have the same experience! it helps my allergies and asthma better then any pill or inhaler ever has! i think becuase it reduces pressure in your head and face is a major reason


----------



## kbo ca (Jun 5, 2011)

drdmx said:


> I have the same experience! it helps my allergies and asthma better then any pill or inhaler ever has! i think becuase it reduces pressure in your head and face is a major reason


its crazy to think that smoking would help athsma. Any doctor will tell you that smoking is what you need to stay away from. I started smoking when i was 12 years old. I haven't had an athsma attack in 13 years. I'm gonna smoke and eat this plant for the rest of my life!


----------



## Gooey (Dec 29, 2011)

I've had really bad migraines and allergies for years making me practically a shut in. Sun gave me migraines and allergies so bad I just lay in bed fighting to keep my airway open. Asthma so bad people thought I had pneumonia.I was on 8 (sometimes more!!!) different types of medication and it was still not controlled. I got a medcard and as long as I smoke weed every night I don't have any of those problems ever. I haven't needed benadryl the inhaler or amerge for almost 5 years!!! Naturally Walgreens is out about $300/month plus $95 in copays for all the rx I no longer take. I have Tricare (military ins) so govt is saving a few thousand a year. Controlling govt spending at it's best. I'm gonna use for the of my life.


----------



## purklize (Jan 1, 2012)

Pot definitely helps me with allergies. But the only thing I've ever tried that really works - including probably half a dozen pharmaceuticals and countless supplements, vitamins, dietary and lifestyle adjustments, etc - has been Bali kratom tea. It knocks my allergy symptoms down probably 95%. Nothing else provides even 50% relief, no matter how many times the recommended dose I use.


----------



## Browem (Mar 19, 2013)

I quit smoking about three days ago, and I have been plagued by allergies, since then. Sneezing, watery eyes, runny nose and congestion/pressure. I plan to smoke today. I'll report back.


----------



## farway (Mar 19, 2013)

I find that weed helps my allergies too. I'm allergic to cats and my girlfriend has two of them so I've felt for the past few months like my face is going to fall off. But I notice when I smoke it almost completely clears up. I'm stoned right now and my nose is feeling 95% normal. 

I did a quick google search and found this:

http://www.medindia.net/news/Cannabis-can-Help-to-Treat-Allergies-Autoimmune-Disorders-21827-1.htm


----------



## Soundchick (Mar 5, 2014)

I was taking so much benadryl daily! I could go through a hundred in a 2-3 week span! I was going crazy...then I realized pot helps so much better and it is an instant relief. I wonder how damaging all those benadryl were to my body? All I know is that I function so much better, now. My job is both physically and mentally taxing. I don't feel like I can keep up when I have to take benadryl. I think anybody who suffers from severe allergies should at least consider using some form of THC and see if that helps.


----------



## qwizoking (Mar 8, 2014)

i wish it helped with allergies


----------

